# 30A Brackish Lakes



## FYFCALLS (Apr 6, 2011)

Are there any redfish in these lakes along 30A??


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

caught a few out of Lake Powell, heard Deer and Camp contain some.


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

I have caught reds in Draper,Eastern,oyster and big redfish lake.


----------

